# Leisure Battery



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

The leisure battery on my Frankia is about at the end of its useful life.I have been thinking about adding a 2nd battery whilst renewing.Following recommendations been ringing round to find who can supply and fit VARTA Professional LAD batteries Found a M/H dealer not to far away who can source them,they also gave me web site address where I can purchase them myself cheaper than they can get them.However,they also say that they only have wiring harnesses for AUTOTRAIL and BAILEY,I know my knowledge of electrics is minimal but to add a 2nd battery is surely the same no matter the make of M/H.Hoping someone can advise, is there a special set of wiring for FRANKIA's or can they use standard wiring? Colin


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I assume the 2 LB's will be located adjacent to each other. 

If that is the case, you only need an extra length of cable assuming the existing cabling will reach both batteries (+ terminal on one and -'ve terminal on the other).
It's a good idea to fuse each battery. 

If the dealer thinks he can only do the modification with a purpose made harness - then I would walk away and find someone who is a bit more knowledgeable.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Could the extra wiring involve the on-board electronics?

Peter


----------



## Yvon (Jan 26, 2015)

yes my brother has a 2013 Autotrail apache and he was told that fitting another battery without a special jump lead woulnt work well its been running over a year now with two no prob :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Never heard of this before, however Peter(lister diesel) is the man who knows, maybe it is to do with the control box not recognising 2 batteries.
Normally it would just need linking together, including fuses. Who was the dealer by the way.

cabby


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

This link may help the OP:

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

Courtesy of Clive Mott, contributor to MMM on electrical stuff.

The diagram showing "adjacent 12v batteries in parallel" is the relevant bit.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd expect two parallel batteries to do the job, but I was thinking that they may split them up for other reasons, hence the special loom.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Only way is for the OP to ask the reason why. Then we could all know.

cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

If you want to add another battery it is a simple job to do,all you need is a pair of heavy cables and parallel up the + to + and - to -.Something like 16mm2 should do then you need to access the DT panel and change the battery settings,the code for the Frankia Schaudt unit is 6181.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

just connected mine in parallel and increased the battery capacity settings on the Schaudt control panel

don't forget to get the vent tube connected up to both batteries and check that the other end of the batteries have the vent hole bung fitted


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help.Two new batteries have been delivered and the van is booked into TOWtal next week who say they can fit without needing a special harness.But I will take the diagram provided by yourselves with me just in case.Colin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

bigcol said:


> The leisure battery on my Frankia is about at the end of its useful life.I have been thinking about adding a 2nd battery whilst renewing.Following recommendations been ringing round to find who can supply and fit VARTA Professional LAD batteries Found a M/H dealer not to far away who can source them,they also gave me web site address where I can purchase them myself cheaper than they can get them.However,they also say that they only have wiring harnesses for AUTOTRAIL and BAILEY,I know my knowledge of electrics is minimal but to add a 2nd battery is surely the same no matter the make of M/H.Hoping someone can advise, is there a special set of wiring for FRANKIA's or can they use standard wiring? Colin


I don't know about the Bailey wiring harness for a second battery but the Autotrail is woefully inadequate. The wiring is only around 2.5 mm sq. section. I had a second battery added to my van by the supplying Dealer who used the Autotrail wiring. I refused to accept it as it was too thin. I may have a photo of that wiring I can put on here.


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

The new batteries were installed a couple of weeks ago,and the capacity increased on the gauge to 280amps.On installation we had a reading of 114amp,by the time we had returned to the storage it had risen to117amp.After approx a week the solar had pushed the reading to 224 amp.I then connected the generator to the hook-up whilst we hoovered the van then left it running for another hour or so.However,the amperage did not alter,and in the last week still has not lifted any more.Should I leave the gauge capacity set at 280 or turn it down? Thanks in anticipation Colin


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

Has anyone got an idea about what would the best thing for me to do please.Colin


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not clear on the capacity of the batteries fitted but think you must mean that they were each 140Ah?

You should really charge them on mains hookup for at least 24 hours and see what your gauge reads then. Also, what make/model is your gauge and where is it installed?

Kev


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

That's the exact same as mine,I can't remember offhand why the difference but think it's something like total compared to available amps.Someone much more intelligent than me will be along shortly to explain it exactly.


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

Wildthingkev Yes that right,changed to 2 140amp batteries.The gauge is over the entrance door,controls all different functions from same place.Not sure of make but I know it begins with "S" Will try running on mains next time we go away.Unfortunatly won't be just yet.Colin


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm no electrician but I fitted a second leisure battery to my Frankia i7400 last year. No special wiring harness is needed. The control panel has to be reset to show (if I recall correctly) 80% of the combined capacity of the batteries. I have two 110aH batteries so the panel is set to 176 (2 x 110 x 0.8).

Tony


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

That figures then: 224Ah is precisely 80% of 280Ah.


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

That would make sense.Thank you .Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not sure if this is relevant but when I bought two batteries from a supplier at a Motorhome Show, they supplied link cables between the two batteries.
Cheers

Alan


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

Just a quick up-date we were away last week for 9 nights on hook-up and the gauge did not alter from the 224amp it was showing,this being the 80%of the batteries.So it looks like I should alter the gauge.Colin


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Do you get to see a % reading ? 

Press battery button then ok button this will toggle between % and Ah readings

You want to look to get your display to show 100% when batteries are fully charged

It can take a few cycles for it to settle down and at the start you may see a ? after the displayed value until the system settles down.


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry for the delay but for lots of reasons have not been able to go to M/H for a while.
TREK followed your advice,now have a 100%reading, result. Colin


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

Norman B ,Sorry for delay,but are away in M/H attending Fringe in Edinburgh.Staying on a CC temporary site, so have been off hook-up for 10 days now,Batteries are performing well,in the main the solar is keeping them topped up.Have just used genny when we had a day in to wash clothes and cook and freeze a few meals.Had the batteries delivered to and fitted by TOWtall at Stoke on Trent,they also manufactured brackets to hold them down.So a definite improvement over the single battery,mind you, that did last for 7years so I won't complain.Colin


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

BigCol,

It's reassuring that all is working well. I had read AtlanticCaravans' list of battery do's and don'ts, especially about the "charger capacity" to "battery capacity" ratio and getting a cooked Elektroblok if you over-populate the battery bank. Apparently, the charger capacity should be beefy enough to cope with the battery bank capacity.

I suppose an inadequate charger could struggle to recharge the leisure batteries and vehicle battery combined and pop its clogs, especially if the LBs become heavily discharged.

[Incidentally, I've anchored the second (as yet unconnected battery) with aluminium angle screwed into the floor. It appears quite stable.]

Hope you enjoyed The Fringe.

Norman


----------

